# Need some good shore spots on the Tuscarawas River



## millerveer (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking for some accessible shore fishing spots on the Tusc for bass and pike fishing in the Canal Fulton/Massillon area for this weekend. Can anyone help me out? I live in Portage Lakes and want to try something new.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

millerveer said:


> Looking for some accessible shore fishing spots on the Tusc for bass and pike fishing in the Canal Fulton/Massillon area for this weekend. Can anyone help me out? I live in Portage Lakes and want to try something new.


As you know, the river's high and a little dangerous in some places. Once the levels/current goes down a bit you might want to try the Lake Lucerene outflow just north of Canal Fulton, the Butterbridge Road access area, and the Forty Corners Road access area. There's parking at each.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Massillon does pretty good also cherry st and 241 right downtown. I've caught a few nice pike. Theres always people catfishing down there at night also.


----------



## millerveer (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks guys. I went down and checked it out by Lucern. The wAter was up over the parking lot.


----------



## CCHorse (Nov 3, 2013)

What's the parking situation like over there in Massillon? I was looking at the Cherry St. and Newman's Creek area in Google Earth (street view) and I see closed gates and No Parking signs.


----------

